# Caravan Club Membership Renewal



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

"Welcome to another years membership" in the Caravan Club.  

"[I]We have pleasure in enclosing your Caravan Club Membership cards for the coming year. Thank you for your continuing membership of the Caravan Club. Your opinion of the club is important to us and any feedback is most welcome, so if you have thoughts as to improvements that could be made to any other of our services please let us know" [/I]

Well I had and I did!!

We were on a Stellplatz in Southern Germany sometime in April when the only other Brit MH came over to us, as a form of intro, with the article reported in MMM about the adverse comments made by the CC president on the usage and future of Aires and Stellplatz in Europe and therefore by default against UK equivalents. I recall being Bl**dy upset and resolute in my intention to cease membership of an organisation that actively campaigned against what I believe to be a great source of economic enjoyment and freedom of choice.

Of course got no reply to e-mail, nor later in the year about the lack of recycling capability at Baltic Wharf. So my opinion seems worthless and it,*the club*, will continue into its centenary year believing that all is well with the world. Apart from 3 days at Bristol I have not used any of the "services" available so its the economics of the madhouse to renew but unfortunately I like the format and content of the magazine!!

Is this a good enough reason to renew membership????

Help me, Guide me, Show me the way

Ron


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

stay in if you like the magazine that much .. .. .. .. .. .. .. . . . . . ..

we resigned after they arbitrarily started charging for electricity [and had the cheek to blame the eec regulations! ] we wrote a lengthy letter explaining why and what we thought the club could do to provide a better service - and I'll give you 3 guesses what their reply was. Of course we expected the response that we got, having attempted to express a less than adoring view about some other points of difference, so no change there!
I think you get the club / service that you deserve and in the case of the CC this has been borne out by our experience. I won't even join to get the benefit of cheaper insurance, even though the cost would be covered by the savings; since this would be a passive vote in favour of the club and its ethics.

but that's just me and I've always been bolshie .. .. .. .. .. 
.. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. but if you like the mag! 

8)


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi sheringham,
I find that I more than save the annual subscription on each ferry crossing booked through the club.
For me that's reason enough.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Why not cancel your membership and keep the cards, then you can still use the CL's.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

krull said:


> Why not cancel your membership and keep the cards, then you can still use the CL's.


 8O 8O 8O

Jock. :x


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

My CC membership is hanging by a thread. So far as the mag is concerned I certainly wouldnt retain m'ship for that but if it's that important don't you know any members ndearby who would sell them to you at a discount after they'v done with them? Or even give them away.

As for the Ferries, I've never been able to better the prices obtained from other sources eg C&CC, MHF. promotional offers. I certainly can't save anything with them on Insurances

I suppose for me it's just the CL's I'm in for....as I say...hanging by a thread


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

> I suppose for me it's just the CL's I'm in for


Pretty much the same here - the magazine doesn't really appeal much and for insurance, ferries etc I've always got better deals elsewhere. The sites are OK but generally overpriced; the CL network however is worth the subscription alone.

Mike


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Despite my earlier flippant remark (many a true word said in jest?), i must agree with the previous two posts. I am also deliberating whether to renew. 
As an organisation, I can't abide it.
There is the anti M/H and wild camping issue.
The magazine is a just one big CC back slapping excersise.
The sites have too many rules and the wardens have no sense of grey, only black and white.
If you go off season, the sites seem to resemble saga holiday villages.

I tried two C&CC sites this year and was impressed. The additional camping element give the club a more down to earth aspect.

I think I will let it relapse in autumn (and keep the card for CL's :wink: )


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have never found the best price on ferries or insurance with the CC but I do love the CLs.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*misplaced irony*

Hi all

I thought the same as most of you have experienced in as much as I have never had the most competitive pricing for insurance (motorhome insurance is outsourced by the CC) or ferries.

The antipathy of the CC for MHs in general and active engagement in detrimental policies towards Aires and similar in particular leaves me very anti.

My misplaced attempt at irony, re the magazine, was obviously not very clear. Apologies.

Still have a few days to decide but it ain't looking good!!!

Thanks to you all

Ron


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We only retained our menbership for the CL's, but this year decided not to renew for all the reasons given above, and for the outright arrogance and hostility of wardens on some of the sites. The CC appear to beleive that sites exist for the sake of the sites and not as usable facilities!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello

We left first time when they chargwed everyone for electric. Re joined because their insurance quote was the bestm& saved us £75 even after paying to re join. letf last year when they decided to charge £30 professional fee & £ think it was around £8 renwal fee. 


They are just out to make money any way they can

Motorhomer


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

krull said:


> Despite my earlier flippant remark (many a true word said in jest?), i must agree with the previous two posts. I am also deliberating whether to renew.
> As an organisation, I can't abide it.
> There is the anti M/H and wild camping issue.
> The magazine is a just one big CC back slapping excersise.
> ...


I agree entirely - but as we have a life membership of the CC (£100 about 30 years ago) it would not be in our interests to drop it. However, we do pay annually for the Camping Club, and we do prefer them. Mind you, they have some strange rules too - like charging an extra £5 for turning up before mid day! It is worth joining the Camping Club just to use their excellent "sites for holidays", and the discount for over 55's at their sites, which now include the Forestry Commission sites, at least in the New Forest.

Neither of them listen to their members. The CL network is shrinking, as CC bureaucracy makes it not worth their while continuing.


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

*Caravan Club*

We only used 3 club sites during 17 years of membership, preferring the CL network to the over regulated main sites and from comments passed suspect that many others feel the same way.
As we spend most of our time across the channel the cost of full membership for a few nights on CLs has become rather expensive. The magazine was often left for weeks without unwrapping it, indicating its level of interest.
Would it be too much to get a reduced membership for CLs only plus the handbook. A vast amount of money appears to be spent on posh sites that we do not wish to use.
I know it would be useless putting the suggestion to the club as they would not even bother to reply.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: misplaced irony*



sheringham said:


> Hi all
> 
> I thought the same as most of you have experienced in as much as I have never had the most competitive pricing for insurance (motorhome insurance is outsourced by the CC) or ferries.
> 
> ...


Actually I did get the crack about the magazine  - should have :wink: in my equally daft response, in fact it is very professionally done, but then we would expect nothing less than that from the 'club'. I also agree with everything else you have to say about CC - that's why we left. We haven't been spending that much time in the UK for the last couple of years - and still are in C&CC - like their Big Sites Book - :lol:

8)


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

I have been hesitant to pen any reply in respect of this subject. We have spent the past 4 months touring France except for one week return to the UK and during this entire period have not spent one night in a 'formal' campsite. The French system of Aires almost everywhere almost no cost at all provide the most satisfying touring holiday. Aires are more than often situated in or near towns of interest.
On the other hand, the CL's are more often on farms or situated far from any place of real interest, OK for those using touring caravans or towing some other means of transport to visit places.
The charging for electricity is outrageous, how much electricity can one use in 24 hours?
I too wrote to the Club to put my points of view and likewise was not afforded the courtesy of a reply.
On balance, we will remain members for the time being as we use Eurotunnel and the savings on two crossings a year pay our suscription.
We dont like the magazine - almost totally ignores the existance of motorhomes. We wont be using CL's as they are grossly overpriced and facilities are generally poor.
Sorry if I have trodden on a couple of toes, but so what!!!
Have a Happy and safe 2007 to all.
Brian.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Brian-have you checked whether it's worth staying in the CC just for the sake of the Channel Crossing fares? There seems to be so much competition in the "Eastern" crossings that I'd be surprised if you couldn't get somewhere near it.


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

hi, Telbell, Our situation may be a little different from others, in that, firstly we travel with a cat on board and Calais is a convenient entry/exit port for us using the Eurotunnel. The 'check in' for pets is right next to the toll gates and we usually spend the night before departure at the 'paws' sheck in car park. We have a friendly vet in Le Treport where there is a nice Aire with free electric at certain hours.
We understand the CC get a 20% discount from Eurotunnel and pass half of this on to their members. We have done a few freey crossings elsewhere and we prefer the fact that we can stay with our van during the crossing - a lot less hassle despite the increase in cost.
If it was not for this saving on Eurotunnel we would cancel our membership.
Hope you celebrated the New Year, best wishes for 2007.
Brian.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

venturer said:


> hi, Telbell, Our situation may be a little different from others, in that, firstly we travel with a cat on board and Calais is a convenient entry/exit port for us using the Eurotunnel. The 'check in' for pets is right next to the toll gates and we usually spend the night before departure at the 'paws' sheck in car park. We have a friendly vet in Le Treport where there is a nice Aire with free electric at certain hours.
> We understand the CC get a 20% discount from Eurotunnel and pass half of this on to their members. We have done a few freey crossings elsewhere and we prefer the fact that we can stay with our van during the crossing - a lot less hassle despite the increase in cost.
> If it was not for this saving on Eurotunnel we would cancel our membership.
> Hope you celebrated the New Year, best wishes for 2007.
> Brian.


Maybe you should quit the club and start shopping in Tesco's and save clubcard points. £25 worth of points = £100 Channel Tunnel Crossing ... all for doing your shopping there.


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

Hi wurz, Good thinking, We have large Tesco nearby. Will have to persuade Pippa to switch her habit!! I must visit Tesco to find out what is on offer.
Thanks for that thought, Brian.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Venturer said-We wont be using CL's as they are grossly overpriced

I do think that is a bit rash. I have recently stayed on two CLs, the charge was £6 per night including electrics and hardstanding. I do not think that is unreasonable.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

For those who shop at Tesco's & use vouchers for travel: Aren't they reputed to be the most expensive store for food and other shopping? So- are you actually gaining anything by shopping here-especially if you have to use extra fuel for those who have to travel to find the Store??


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

Rowley, My experience of CL's is based upon the past 2 years of using them, approx 150 in all, and I would say less than 10 of these were worth the money for a variety of reasons. Have to admit most of our touring was in the off season and a hardstanding was essential for our rig. For anything that provided what we considered was necessary, £10 was the norm. I am surprised the standards are so diverse as are the facilities provided for a whole range of charges, there appears to be no standard.
All this is based upon my experience, others may choose to disagree though.
Brian.


----------

